# After that Conor butt touching sparring technique, all makes sense now.



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ireland must be very proud of his idol now. :laugh:



















ESPN video in here:

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/page/bodyconormcgregor/ufc-fighter-conor-mcgregor-talks-irish-genes-cutting-weight-body-issue-2016

Nate Diaz was on point... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:






PS: Why not Paige VanZant, ESPN? Why?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

So... at 1:25.... is Conor doing that thing where you put your dick between you legs and pretend to be a women?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

We now have exclusive video footage of the moment DonRifle's house is hit by these news.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

At least it wasn't prince fielder naked on a cover of something, why why whyyyy did they do that.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

I just don't understand why it is a good idea to put a man on the cover of one of these issues when most likely 90% of subscriptions are by males. 

But hey it is 2016. 

It is like the SI swimsuit. There isn't a single guy in any of those. 

Weird stuff not sure how it is good for sales.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wonder how this would fit in UFC's Code of Conduct. Oh wait, it doesn't. 



> "Fighters shall conduct themselves in accordance with commonly accepted standards of decency, social convention, and morals, and fighters will not commit any act or become involved in any situation or occurrence or make any statement which will reflect negatively upon or bring disrepute, contempt, scandal, ridicule or disdain to the fighter or the UFC."


:thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Wonder how this would fit in UFC's Code of Conduct. Oh wait, it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


Stop being a prude, appreciate the art in front of you.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Wait... Is this real? Or did someone photoshop a naked porn star on his head?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Stop being a prude, *appreciate the art in front of you.*














sucrets said:


> Wait... Is this real? Or did someone photoshop a naked porn star on his head?


It is real. As **** as it gets. No offense to the community, though. Just saying.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

sucrets said:


> Wait... Is this real? Or did someone photoshop a naked porn star on his head?


Yeah... its actually the body of Mia Malkova, dat ass... etc.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, multiple women have done this already so... I guess it's fine when a guy does. Not sure what kind of selling point it is to have a male nude on a magazine, but then I don't have the marketing numbers in my face showing me what is best for the business. I'm sure they have their reasons.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Thread needs this picture


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no, a naked man, cover your eyes or you'll catch THE GAY!

Dumbasses.

And it's not the first male nude on the SI body issue, either. Not sure what the uproar is about.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> I just don't understand why it is a good idea to put a man on the cover of one of these issues when most likely 90% of subscriptions are by males.





M.C said:


> Well, multiple women have done this already so... I guess it's fine when a guy does. Not sure what kind of selling point it is to have a male nude on a magazine, but then I don't have the marketing numbers in my face showing me what is best for the business. I'm sure they have their reasons.


Maybe they want to raise the number of female and gay subscritions. And then you have the Irish (so basically half the US, at least according to their own claims  )...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

"you dont have to click on all the threads you eijit"... soojooko angrily mumbles to himself as he scrambles around in a panic looking for the back button.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ido should have got a page. Naked noodle swating. Display the movement.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Spoiler tag, just saying. :serious01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I still am genuinely wondering what touch butt is supposed to be.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Oh no, a naked man, cover your eyes or you'll catch THE GAY!
> 
> Dumbasses.
> 
> And it's not the first male nude on the SI body issue, either. Not sure what the uproar is about.


Hum, I've said "no offence to the cummunity", so don't need to get offended. If Conor is or not gay, this is really his problem and I literally don't care about this, but a man voluntarily posing nude, showing his bare butt in a photoshoot the whole world will see is a **** thing he laying with another man or not. The focus is on the photoshoot itself.

And about not being the first "male nude, so what the uproar, bla, bla, bla...", this is an MMA fighter, probably the most famous of the moment and this is a MMA forum site. We talk about it. Do you believe Conor himself wouldn't be naturally expecting uproar about it?



Term said:


> Spoiler tag, just saying. :serious01:


I thought about it, butt... it's on ESPN. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I still am genuinely wondering what touch butt is supposed to be.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> but a man voluntarily posing nude, showing his bare butt in a photoshoot the whole world will see is a **** thing he laying with another man or not.


You do know some ladies quite like looking at mens bottoms, right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> You do know some ladies quite like looking at mens bottoms, right?


I never got that. Men are like "That's nice because my penis can go in it" and girls are like "That's nice because it's covered in a layer of hair".


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I thought about it, butt... it's on ESPN.


Yes, butt some people may be opening this page on their work computer.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> You do know some ladies quite like looking at mens bottoms, right?


That's the reason I've said "the whole world". It's not limited to the ladies and he knows that. Again, I have zero problem if he likes to public show his butt to men, only labelling this is as a gay thing, which it is. 



Term said:


> Yes, butt some people may be opening this page on their work computer.


Sorry man, you have to be kidding me. I frequently open MMAF in the living room of my house, where I have two daughters and I am careful enough to wait before opening anything because even some *avatars* here are explicit. How can you open this at you work if your screen isn't off people's view?

Rule number 1: Never open a public forum page on a public place. :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Hum, I've said "no offence to the cummunity", so don't need to get offended. If Conor is or not gay, this is really his problem and I literally don't care about this, but a man voluntarily posing nude, showing his bare butt in a photoshoot the whole world will see is a **** thing he laying with another man or not. The focus is on the photoshoot itself.


How the hell do you connect being naked in front of a camera with homosexuality? The kind of backwards shit goes on in you head never fails to surprise me.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Sorry man, you have to be kidding me. I frequently open MMAF in the living room of my house, where I have two daughters and I am careful enough to wait before opening anything because even some *avatars* here are explicit. How can you open this at you work if your screen isn't off people's view?
> 
> Rule number 1: Never open a public forum page on a public place. :thumb02:


I am not worried about it at my work, I have my own office and no one can see what I look at. Avatars you can turn off if that worries you. I just thought about it because when I opened this thread I was not expecting to see Connor's bare ass and I thought others might not expect it either.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> How the hell do you connect being naked in front of a camera with homosexuality? The kind of *backwards shit* goes on in you head never fails to surprise me.


And I am starting to get surprised with your incapacity to understand things that been thoroughly explained in the very post you quoted.

BTW "backward shit" is a gay term. :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And I am starting to get surprised with your incapacity to understand things that been thoroughly explained in the very post you quoted.
> 
> BTW "backward shit" is a gay term. :laugh:


You explained why doing this shoot was "a gay thing"?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> You explained why doing this shoot was "a gay thing"?


And you said I got it "backwards". So, is showing your butt that way a typical men thing in your head? Explain.

As I have said before. It doesn't mean Conor is or not gay nor I care, but it is all about stereotypes and I feel ridiculous every time I have to explain the obvious to an adult, but here we go:

Sonnen suggested Anderson Silva was gay because he wear pink shirts and has a high pitch voice. Is Anderson gay? I don't know, nor I care, but using pink lead to comments and jokes.

Now compare using a pink shirt with making a worldwide photoshoot showing your bare butt the way Conor is doing...
Bear in mind he that wasn't a paparazzi photo that leaked. Conor wanted his bare butt to be promoted like that. 

Now stop making me explain why water is wet.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And you said I got it "backwards". So, is showing your butt that way a typical men thing in your head? Explain.
> 
> As I have said before. It doesn't mean Conor is or not gay nor I care, but it is all about stereotypes and I feel ridiculous every time I have to explain the obvious to an adult, but here we go:
> 
> ...


:laugh: Yep... time to step out of what ever world you live in.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Hum, I've said "no offence to the cummunity", so don't need to get offended. If Conor is or not gay, this is really his problem and I literally don't care about this, but a man voluntarily posing nude, showing his bare butt in a photoshoot the whole world will see is a **** thing he laying with another man or not. The focus is on the photoshoot itself.


But then again, the whole sport of MMA is totally gay. Or what do you call two sweaty almost naked men cuddling together on the ground¿ :thumb02:

And all of you who are shocked, you can thank Brock Lesnar for that. Taking McGregor's place at UFC 200, the Leprechaun needed something to get his place back as the most talked about MMA fighter


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: Yep... time to step out of what ever world you live in.


You mean the world we buy blue clothes to baby boys and pink clothes to baby girls? You are already out of it, looks like.

Plus:


Joabbuac said:


> How the hell do you connect being naked in front of a camera with homosexuality?


I don't. This is you again making things up and here is an example.

Not gay:


Sylvester Stallone naked in front of a camera. It is expected to be naked when taking a shower and it is expected to be naked when having a great time with a woman and the scene is depicting this with details. *The focus here is on the couple passionate interaction.*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Gay:


It is not expected to you to be naked when working on a punching bag. You don't train MMA naked. That isn't something natural to do. Conor is only doing it with the purpose of showing his butt. Good for him he feels like doing that. Thanks God they spared us from his grappling workout. *Focus here isn't in Conor's MMA training.*










And once again. I am not speaking about whatever preferences people will have. I am speaking scenes and photos specifically.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So are all girls who do photoshoots for magazines now lesbians?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So are all girls who do photoshoots for magazines now lesbians?


If you have ever in your life even been seen by someone who is gay... you are doing a gay thing by allowing them to set eyes on you.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn those pics nearly made me throw up...literally. Not good.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So are all girls who do photoshoots for magazines now lesbians?





Joabbuac said:


> If you have ever in your life even been seen by someone who is gay... you are doing a gay thing by allowing them to set eyes on you.


Did you two lose the ability to read? Or are just trolling now?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So are all girls who do photoshoots for magazines now lesbians?


There is no such thing as lesbians. They just prefer girls over you.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Did you two lose the ability to read? Or are just trolling now?


Getting all your clothes off in a magazine where men will see you (as a male) = Gay.



So, getting all your clothes off in a magazine where women will see you (as a female) should = Gay too right?


@Voiceless, everyone's a Lesbian then


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> There is no such thing as lesbians. They just prefer girls over you.


I'm gonna become a lesbian.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought homophobia was gay.

:confused02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Can you guys stop talking about gay stuff...and get back onto the topic of Conor's toned ass please???!!!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Can you guys stop talking about gay stuff...and get back onto the topic of Conor's toned ass please???!!!


Well according to sportsman... we are on topic, since the two are connected. Conor has a gay arse. 

You seem to be warming to the butt though, thats nice.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I had a dream awhile ago where I fought Conor in the UFC and dominated him everywhere.

Thankfully he was wearing his clothes at the time.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Getting all your clothes off in a magazine where men will see you (as a male) = Gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I can see you are actually trying an argument now, so you were not trolling, you just can't read, then. I never called him gay.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Trix said:


> I had a dream awhile ago where I fought Conor in the UFC and dominated him everywhere.
> 
> Thankfully he was wearing his clothes at the time.


You now it sounds a bit awkward talking about dreams and dominating in this somewhat sexualised topic. Mentioning McGregor wearing clothes but not telling whether YOU were naked or not doesn't really make it better... :-D


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Trix said:


> I had a dream awhile ago where I fought Conor in the UFC and dominated him everywhere.
> 
> Thankfully he was wearing his clothes at the time.


You can still have fun being dominated whilst fully-dressed....jus' sayin'


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> You can still have fun being dominated whilst fully-dressed....jus' sayin'


Get on topic you homophobe.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Get on topic you homophobe.


Now I am suppose to gather lots of arguments to prove to you I am not a homophobic, right? Didn't take too much to you to revert back to the troll you are.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Actually, where is Donrifle when you need to see his reaction on a McGregor pick like that¿ Was Sportsman right with his gif¿


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Actually, where is Donrifle when you need to see his reaction on a McGregor pick like that¿ Was Sportsman right with his gif¿


DonRifle *is* the pony tail guy...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Now I am suppose to gather lots of arguments to prove to you I am not a homophobic, right? Didn't take too much to you to revert back to the troll you are.


"Some of my best friends are gay"


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> "Some of my best friends are gay"


Not you. You are not one of my best friends. :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Not you. You are not one of my best friends. :laugh:


I would just like everyone to read the above joke, remember that Sportsman is actually dealing with some pretty important aviation stuff and is probably responsible for a lot of people's safety, then read the above joke again.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I would just like everyone to read the above joke, remember that Sportsman is actually dealing with some pretty important aviation stuff and is probably responsible for a lot of people's safety, then read the above joke again.


LOL, yeah. People will listen to *you* and whatever association you are trying to make. Buzz off. I am trollphobic.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> LOL, yeah. People will listen to *you* and whatever association you are trying to make. Buzz off. I am trollphobic.


As long as those pesky trolls don't show their gay arses in a magazine you should be fine.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As long as those pesky trolls don't show their gay arses in a magazine you should be fine.


I can almost see you lolling all by yourself down there in your basement, so proud of those "clever" lines you type. :happy01:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I can almost see you lolling all by yourself down there in your basement, so proud of those "clever" lines you type. :happy01:


Im gonna touch your butt.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Im gonna touch your butt.


If I merely liked this post, that would be gay. Imagine now if I would post a picture of my bare butt, then. Get the idea now? :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> If I merely liked this post, that would be gay. Imagine now if I would post a picture of my bare butt, then. Get the idea now? :laugh:


Stop talking, or ill slip my finger in.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I can almost see you lolling all by yourself down there in your basement, so proud of those "clever" lines you type. :happy01:


You literally added a laughing smilie after your last "witty quip".


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Stop talking, or ill slip my finger in.


No, you won't. I'll be logging in MMAF with this from now on.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:









McGregor's is available, though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, you won't. I'll be logging in MMAF with this from now on.
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


The fact you posted again after i said that.... is all the proof i need.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> The fact you posted again after i said that.... is all the proof i need.


You can get rid of your Gadelha decoy av now, you gay pervert. I mean "gay pervert" in a respectful way, of course.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You're a terrible human being. I mean that in a respectful way of course.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're a terrible human being. I mean that in a respectful way of course.


Drink another beer, happy man.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And you said I got it "backwards". So, is showing your butt that way a typical men thing in your head? Explain.
> 
> As I have said before. It doesn't mean Conor is or not gay nor I care, but it is all about stereotypes and I feel ridiculous every time I have to explain the obvious to an adult, but here we go:
> 
> ...


People need you to explain your viewpoint because those of us who are not homophobic didn't even have the thought enter our heads. my first thought was "who thought this was a good idea?". Who is the target market? 

Personally I just think they are trying to turn Conor into a sex symbol, which has nothing to do with being gay whatsoever (it would be appealing to both striaght/bi women and gay/bi men.

You state Conor wanted his bare butt to be shown like that. Maybe he wants the ladies to be all over him even more. I'm not sating gay men won't find the photos appealing, but there is a muh larger population of females that both the magazine, Conor, and the Ufc want to tap into.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

My twitter was lighting up with chicks praising the pasty booty when it was first posted :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Im twitter was lighting up with chicks praising the pasty booty when it was first posted :laugh:


That's my exact point. How can a photo be labelled "Gay" when its target audience includes women, a far larger demographic than gay men ever will be. 

If a straight guy drops his pants to impress 3 women but there also happens to be one gay guy in the room is the dropper of pants doing something gay.

Sportman, your interpretation of the intended audience and Conor's intentions are blinding you from the simple fact that the photo was taken to get people talking. Women are in love, gay men are in love, homophobics are pissed off. But guess what? Everyone is talking about it. This is what the Conor and the magazine want. There is nothing to read between the lines here.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny that people want rights of gay people expanded, which is awesome, but they get on the edge when we actually use the term "gay". They want recognition, but react to the "gay" term like it is an insult. Where is the prejudice, really?

What is this ado for, then? What if I legitimally thought Conor was gay? To think someone is gay (not the case here) or merely pointing a photoshoot like that isn't "that straight" in my eyes is being homophobic? I thought being homophobic was to bully gay people, assauting them, insulting them, denying a job to them, not talking to them, murdering them.

As I said, those pictures, video and scenario don't look natural. If, like we see many actors in many movies, Conor's naked body was seeing in a shower, getting up from bed, changing his clothes, that wouldn't be even talked about that much, maybe that would just be a really good photoshoot, but those pictures are weird. You just don't train MMA naked.

I think that scene looks gay and you think labelling a scene gay is being homophobic. Maybe we just have to live with our opinions, then.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Funny that people want rights of gay people expanded, which is awesome, but they get on the edge when we actually use the term "gay". They want recognition, but react to the "gay" term like it is an insult. Where is the prejudice, really?


"They" get on edge when you use to the term gay incorrectly to refer to a naked picture of a male as having homosexual undertones when none exist. Nothing Conor is doing in these pictures indicates he is about to engage in any type of homosexual behavior or has any desire to. For all we know the entire off camera set is full of nothing but gorgeous ladies that Conor will now bang. For all we know Conor is a flaming ****, but these pictures don't tell us anything about either possibility.



> What is this ado for, then? What if I legitimally thought Conor was gay? To think someone is gay (not the case here) or merely pointing a photoshoot like that isn't "that straight" in my eyes is being homophobic? I thought being homophobic was to bully gay people, assauting them, insulting them, denying a job to them, not talking to them, murdering them.


Homophobia is the fear or hatred of homosexuals. Theres nothing wrong with being disgusted by the site of a named Conor. That doesn't make you homophobic. However, suggesting that men who pose naked are inherently homosexual is just false. The fact is that half of the worlds population are women, and just like gay men, they want to see attractive people naked. These photos would not be any more "gay" if Conor himself was gay.

They would still just be a marketing tools to help expand the Ufc's fan base. Ronda and Meisha both did it and I didn't hear anyone call their photo shoots "lesbianish". So why the double standard?



> As I said, those pictures, video and scenario don't look natural. If, like we see many actors in many movies, Conor's naked body was seen in a shower, getting up from bed, changing his clothes, that wouldn't be even talked about that much, maybe that would just be a really good photoshoot, but those pictures are weird. You just don't train MMA naked


.

Pretty sure that having pictures of Conor getting out a steamy shower and getting dressed would have a lore more of a sexually charged message for both straight women and gay men then a silly shot in gym. C'mon, we see this stuff with girls and guys all the time. Athletes are sexy and showing them all sweaty during or after a workout is a turn on for both sexes. ex:












> I think that scene looks gay and you think labelling a scene gay is being homophobic. Maybe we just have to live with our opinions, then.


I simply don't understand how a picture of a single man doing nothing overtly sexual can be labelled gay. Was Michelangelo's David a big gay piece of porn?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You just don't train MMA naked.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> "They" get on edge when you use to the term gay incorrectly to refer to a naked picture of a male as having homosexual undertones when none exist. Nothing Conor is doing in these pictures indicates he is about to engage in any type of homosexual behavior or has any desire to. For all we know the entire off camera set is full of nothing but gorgeous ladies that Conor will now bang. For all we know Conor is a flaming ****, but these pictures don't tell us anything about either possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks gay. End of story.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Speak for yourself.


Yeah, I am speaking for myself. :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Speak for yourself.


Yeah....


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Yeah, I am speaking for myself. :laugh:


You're a bit gay for posting this.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> "They" get on edge when you use to the term gay incorrectly to refer to a naked picture of a male as having homosexual undertones when none exist. Nothing Conor is doing in these pictures indicates he is about to engage in any type of homosexual behavior or has any desire to. For all we know the entire off camera set is full of nothing but gorgeous ladies that Conor will now bang. For all we know Conor is a flaming ****, but these pictures don't tell us anything about either possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Ape, I apologize for giving you a blunt reponse.

But people have being misinterpreting what I am saying for while already and it looks you just did it again with this line:

"...suggesting that men who pose naked are inherently homosexual is just false."

Damn. I am tired to say the same thing over and over. I am not saying Conor is homosexual or whoever pose naked is homosexual and I even gave examples, but still, you came with this line. Man...

I'll speak a little more about it then.

You speak about "double standards" regarding men/women... "Double standards"? There are *multiple standards* regarding men/women and we can start witnessing it right here in MMAF.

It is more than natural to promote beautiful bodies and the audience, gay or straight will enjoy watching them.

I concede there's also a big clash in definition here, where using the term "gay" would possibly mean a person that actively participates in homossexual activities, but that is not the case when you are just mocking a friend calling him gay or saying something looks gay for example.

Regarding the scenes themselves, naturally, straight men *stereotype* would require enhancing and developing some more known masculine parts of their bodies and those parts are normally promoted over others. Great biceps, chest, abs, damn, men even commonly overlook legs workout. 

Having a well toned butt as consequence of working out is definitely an appreciated quality for straight and gay audience, but to say a man stripping his butt naked in a scenario absolutely unnatural to do so, *exclusively to promote his ass* is a straight man thing, I think not, and that is my opinion.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Hey, Ape, I apologize for giving you a blunt reponse.
> 
> But people have being misinterpreting what I am saying for while already and it looks you just did it again with this line:
> 
> ...


And all I am saying is that if stripping down to nothing gets him tons of girls then how can it be gay? I get what you are saying in the sense that the photo could easily be the cover of a magazine directed at gay men. But that's just a matter of perception. What I am saying is who cares what people think if it gets you money and girls (if that's what he wants).


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

Worst thread and worst posts ever.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> And all I am saying is that if stripping down to nothing gets him tons of girls then how can it be gay? I get what you are saying in the sense that the photo could easily be the cover of a magazine directed at gay men. But that's just a matter of perception. What I am saying is who cares what people think if it gets you money and girls (if that's what he wants).


That's the reason I wasn't saying he is gay for it, but I think it is less of a matter of the audience and more of a matter of what one is promoting. He isn't promoting his arpoon, he is promoting his butt crack. If this is the new macho stereotype way of modern era, I concede I am outdated. :thumb02:



Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> Worst thread and worst posts ever.


I can see your red bar is back...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> That's the reason I wasn't saying he is gay for it, but I think it is less of a matter of the audience and more of a matter of what one is promoting. He isn't promoting his arpoon, he is promoting his butt crack. *If this is the new macho stereotype way of modern era, I concede I am outdated.* :thumb02:


I guess you are: i.e. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrosexual goes in that direction

Maybe you were just too busy trying to feed carrots to busses to notice the new trends... :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I can see your red bar is back...


Fixed.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

9 pages about McGregors ass. He can literally do anything to get people talking.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Can't argue with that.*



Devil_Bingo said:


> 9 pages about McGregors ass. He can literally do anything to get people talking.


----------

